# Duke Nukem Forever: Angebliche Verkaufszahlen im Internet, lange Gesichter beim Hersteller?



## SebastianThoeing (30. Juni 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Duke Nukem Forever: Angebliche Verkaufszahlen im Internet, lange Gesichter beim Hersteller?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Duke Nukem Forever: Angebliche Verkaufszahlen im Internet, lange Gesichter beim Hersteller?


----------



## gen4 (30. Juni 2011)

Mehr als erwartet, aber Spiegelt wurnderbar die Qualität der Software wieder


----------



## CRIM50N (30. Juni 2011)

anschließend an den letzten Satz:
"Sollten sich die Zahlen allerdings als wahr herausstellen, dürften sie für den Publisher eine herbe Enttäuschung darstellen. Der Hype war schließlich riesig, das Spiel in aller Munde, die Marke bekannt." , und die Qualität des Spiels abgesehen von dem eher grenzwärtigen (wenn auch gewollten) Humors unter aller Kanone.


----------



## Exar-K (30. Juni 2011)

War der Duke nicht kürzlich immer noch auf Platz 1 der Verkaufscharts?
Ich glaube die Saturncharts waren das.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Juni 2011)

die entscheidende frage ist ja, was gearbox noch in das spiel gesteckt hat.
da wir das aber vermutlich nie erfahren werden, kann die frage ob 'flop oder nicht-flop' wohl kaum geklärt werden.
von einem megaseller à la modern warfare dürfte ja wohl ohnehin niemand ernsthaft ausgegangen sein, trotz jahrelangem hype.


----------



## Morathi (30. Juni 2011)

"Sie entsprechen nämlich nicht dem Hype, der 14 Jahre lang aufgebaut wurde."

Wenn ein Hype 14 Jahre lang aufrecht erhalten wird, ist er am Ende nurnoch untot und riecht entsprechend. Mal im Ernst, wer hat wirklich ein Knallerspiel erwartet? Ich nicht.


----------



## Ickis99 (30. Juni 2011)

gen4 schrieb:


> Mehr als erwartet, aber Spiegelt wurnderbar die Qualität der Software wieder



Da sieht man, wie die Meinungen auseinandergehen. Für mich ist es einer der besten Shooter der letzten Jahre.


----------



## NeroOne (30. Juni 2011)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob es überhaupt ein Game gibt das auf dem PC mehr verkauft wird als auf einer XBox oder einer Playstation 3 -> exklusive Titel selbstverständlich ausgenommen...gibt es hier für Zahlen, Daten, Fakten?


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (30. Juni 2011)

NeroOne schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob es überhaupt ein Game gibt das auf dem PC mehr verkauft wird als auf einer XBox oder einer Playstation 3 -> exklusive Titel selbstverständlich ausgenommen...gibt es hier für Zahlen, Daten, Fakten?



Battlefield: Bad Comapny 2.

PS3: 2 641 179
PC: 2 934 102
XBOX: 3 377 130

Ok nicht grad mehr als die XBOX Version aber mehr als die PS3 und nur knapp hiner der XBOX.
PC - Battlefield Bad Company 2 Stats


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Juni 2011)

Morathi schrieb:


> "Sie entsprechen nämlich nicht dem Hype, der 14 Jahre lang aufgebaut wurde."
> 
> Wenn ein Hype 14 Jahre lang aufrecht erhalten wird, ist er am Ende nurnoch untot und riecht entsprechend. Mal im Ernst, wer hat wirklich ein Knallerspiel erwartet? Ich nicht.


 
Ich hab ja bis zur Bestätigung des Release nichtmal erwartet, dass es wirklich erscheint. 
Wenn diese Verkaufszahlen wirklich echt sein sollten, dann Prost. Der Duke ist heutzutage eben nicht mehr "in". Heute gibt es CoD, farblose Supersoldaten und einstürzende Hochhäuser. Mal gucken, wie es in 14 Jahren aussieht.


----------



## Vordack (30. Juni 2011)

Ickis99 schrieb:


> Da sieht man, wie die Meinungen auseinandergehen. Für mich ist es einer der besten Shooter der letzten Jahre.



Ob es jetzt einer der besten der letzten Jahre ist sei echt mal dahingestellt, ABER

ich würde Deinen Satz ohne weiteres unterschreiben. Ich habe in den letzen Jahren Shooter mit einer besseren Story (Alpha Protocoll, Mass Effect) gespielt, Shooter mit besserer Grafik (Crysis, ach, eigentlich fast alle^^), mit besseren Dialogen, mit besseren Freiheiten, aber keinen der mich mehr zum lachen gebracht hat und keinen wo ich einfach mehr Spaß mit hatte.


----------



## Dampfplauderer (30. Juni 2011)

Die Frage ist warum sie ums verrecken wirklich jedes nerfige "feature" moderner FPS in das ansonsten eigentlich gute Spiel prügeln mussten.

-unsichtbare Wände (und nicht zu knapp)
-sehr linear und zu viele Skripts
-nur 2 Waffen gleichzeitig (kompletter Hirnriss, vor allem bei der Anzahl an Gimmik-Waffen)
-quasi unendlich Munition dank der bescheuerten Kisten
-regenerierende HP
-kein freies Speichern
-Speicherpunkte VOR Npc-Monologen, damit man sie sich nach dem laden jedesmal neu anhören darf
-....was zum Glück aber nur selten vorkommt, da der Schwierigkeitsgrad lächerlich ist


ausserdem :
Wo ist der Jetpack ?
Warum ist der ach so tolle Duke nach einer 0,5 Dose Bier besoffen ?


----------



## Hal86 (30. Juni 2011)

Dampfplauderer schrieb:


> Warum ist der ach so tolle Duke nach einer 0,5 Dose Bier besoffen ?


 

Genau DAS habe ich mich auch gefragt! So ein Weicheich!


----------



## gammelbude (30. Juni 2011)

"Sie entsprechen nämlich nicht dem Hype, der 14 Jahre lang aufgebaut wurde."

Hat das ernsthaft irgendwer geglaubt?


----------



## Vordack (30. Juni 2011)

Hal86 schrieb:


> Genau DAS habe ich mich auch gefragt! So ein Weicheich!


 
Ey, es ist der Duke! Er ist ja auch nach 15 Sekunden wieder nüchtern


----------



## mazeman (30. Juni 2011)

*Schwierigkeitsgrad*



Dampfplauderer schrieb:


> Die Frage ist warum sie ums verrecken wirklich jedes nerfige "feature" moderner FPS in das ansonsten eigentlich gute Spiel prügeln mussten.
> 
> -unsichtbare Wände (und nicht zu knapp)
> -sehr linear und zu viele Skripts
> ...




Schwierigkeitsgrad lächerlich?!

Dann spiel es mal auf Damn I´m good(wird erst frei geschaltet, wenn man das Game einmal durch hat). Also ich zocke es gerade auf besagtem Schwierigkeitsgrad und verrecke regelmäßig einige male am Stück an bestimmten Stellen. Und ich spiele mittlerweile auch schon seit über 15 Jahren Shooter. Auf diesem Schwierigkeitsgrad macht man nur noch 25 % vom eigentlichen Schaden.


----------



## Soulja110 (30. Juni 2011)

finde das ist alles andere als eine herbe enttäuschung. als wär tatsächlich noch irgendwas von dem hype von damals übrig gewesen. dann die sache mit dem leak und der tatsache, dass das game quasi zigmal von neuem aufgerollt worden ist. war doch klar das alle erstmal misstrauisch waren. dnf war quasi ein paradebeispiel für ein game, dass man besser nicht direkt bei release kauft.


----------



## kamelle (30. Juni 2011)

Ich finde auch, dass die Zahlen durchaus glaubwürdig und wenig überraschend sind.
Der "Hype" kam anfangs doch von denjenigen, die sich noch an dem ersten Teil vergriffen haben. Bei 14 Jahren Entwicklungszeit sind ja auch die damaligen Spieler 14 Jahre älter geworden und viele spielen vermutlich eher mit den eigenen Kindern als mit dem PC...
Und diejenigen, die heute aktiv und häufig spielen, sind entweder Piraten oder interessieren sich einfach nicht für den Duke in dem Maße, dass sie über die eher schlechte Grafik hinaus noch interessiert sein würden.
Mir fallen noch mehr Gründe ein, aber kurz gefasst: Der Duke ist kein wirkliches Sequel, weil die Leute den ersten Teil nicht/kaum kennen. Und für ein "Erstlingswerk" ist es nicht gut genug/zeitgemäß.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## nali (30. Juni 2011)

Ich denke viele Leute hat es enttäuscht, zu sehen, was nach so langer Wartezeit nun letztendlich dabei herausgekommen ist.

Abgesehen von den Verkaufszahlen die in der Tat nachvollziehbar sind, würde ich nicht verstehen, warum die Verkaufszahlen ein Fake sein sollen... Was würden Publisher & Hersteller damit bewirken wollen? Noch mehr Hype?

Ich bin mit dem Game bis auf ein paar Punkte zufrieden, habe meine Erwartungen nicht zu hoch gesteckt und hätte es mir für 20€ gekauft, habe es allerdings geschenkt bekommen


----------



## easycure (30. Juni 2011)

Wie sollen diese Zahlen stimmen frage ich mich, wenn der Duke seit 3 Wochen Nummer 1 bei Saturn ist/war.

Na Ja, ist mir auch alles wurscht. Ich fand das Spiel klasse, es macht im vergleich zu anderen titeln (wie Crysis 2 zum Beispiel) wenigstens riesen Spass, auch wenns aussieht wie ein Titel von 2004 (reicht mir allerdings, finde Doom3 oder Riddick sehen auch heute noch gut aus). Besagtes Crysis 2 hab ich nicht zu Ende gespielt.

Ich glaube ein Gearbox Nachfolger kann nur schlechter werden, weil der sich an moderneren Maßstäben orientieren wird.

Ach ja, wenn ich an so Shooter-Titel wie Half-Life, Doom 3, Jedi Outcast, Jedi Knight, Unreal 1, usw. denke muss ich schon sagen.

Früher war alles besser


----------



## ComRaven (30. Juni 2011)

Naja nali, die Zahlen kommen ja eben nicht von Take 2, sondern von "irgendwoher", hat also sicher nichts mit Hype zu tun. Wobei gerade vgchartz geradezu legendär für ihre oft komplett falschen Zahlen sind. Insofern würde ich dass noch mit einer gehörigen Prise Salz nehmen...


----------



## demon-chan (30. Juni 2011)

Ein 14 Jahre altes Spiel mit der Technik eines 6 Jahre alten Spiels ist halt heute nicht mehr wert als 10€. Falls ich es mir irgendwann mal kaufen sollte - und das bezweifel ich bisher - dann nur als Spontankauf in einem Sommerloch für lau. Aber dann gibt es sicherlich zu dem Zeitpunkt viel bessere - sowohl technisch als auch inhaltlich - Spiele, die ich nachholen möchte und günstig erwerben kann.


----------



## easycure (30. Juni 2011)

ach ja und nochwas, vor kurzem hat doch randy pitchford noch berichtet, das ihn die Kritiken Ihn kaltlassen, weil es gekauft wird wie blöde....?


----------



## DrProof (30. Juni 2011)

easycure schrieb:


> Wie sollen diese Zahlen stimmen frage ich mich, wenn der Duke seit 3 Wochen Nummer 1 bei Saturn ist/war.
> 
> Na Ja, ist mir auch alles wurscht. Ich fand das Spiel klasse, es macht im vergleich zu anderen titeln (wie Crysis 2 zum Beispiel) wenigstens riesen Spass, auch wenns aussieht wie ein Titel von 2004 (reicht mir allerdings, finde Doom3 oder Riddick sehen auch heute noch gut aus). Besagtes Crysis 2 hab ich nicht zu Ende gespielt.
> 
> ...


 
Was denkst du denn wie oft ein Spiel bei Saturn verkauft werden muss um auf 1 zu stehen? Das sind verkäufe im 4stelligen bereich... also weltweit gesehen maginal...


----------



## easycure (30. Juni 2011)

demon-chan schrieb:


> Ein 14 Jahre altes Spiel mit der Technik eines 6 Jahre alten Spiels ist halt heute nicht mehr wert als 10€. Falls ich es mir irgendwann mal kaufen sollte - und das bezweifel ich bisher - dann nur als Spontankauf in einem Sommerloch für lau. Aber dann gibt es sicherlich zu dem Zeitpunkt viel bessere - sowohl technisch als auch inhaltlich - Spiele, die ich nachholen möchte und günstig erwerben kann.


 
Dann muss ich dich fragen, ob ein 6 Jahre altes Half-Life 2 dir heute keinen Spass mehr macht. Alter sagt über einen Titel doch nichts aus.
Ich will nicht versuchen hier irgendwen zu bekehren. Aber wenn ich imme rnur danach gehen würde wie alt ein Spiel aussieht, verpasse ich was. Zum Beispiel so underdog Perlen wie Call of Cthulhu. Genialer Titel. War bei Release auch zu alt.


----------



## nali (30. Juni 2011)

ComRaven schrieb:


> Naja nali, die Zahlen kommen ja eben nicht von Take 2, sondern von "irgendwoher", hat also sicher nichts mit Hype zu tun. Wobei gerade vgchartz geradezu legendär für ihre oft komplett falschen Zahlen sind. Insofern würde ich dass noch mit einer gehörigen Prise Salz nehmen...



Ich seh schon, lesen will gelernt sein xD
Dann sollte man den Zahlen echt keine Beachtung schenken.


----------



## Vordack (30. Juni 2011)

"Auch in der zweiten Woche nach dem Release dominiert Duke Nukem Forever die Steam-Verkaufscharts"

HLP | News | Steam: Verkaufscharts: Duke Nukem bleibt vorne


Also nicht nur die Saturn-Charts.

Über die entgültigen Verkäufe würde ich mich aber auch mal freuen...


----------



## Ickis99 (30. Juni 2011)

easycure schrieb:


> Ich will nicht versuchen hier irgendwen zu bekehren. Aber wenn ich imme rnur danach gehen würde wie alt ein Spiel aussieht, verpasse ich was. Zum Beispiel so underdog Perlen wie Call of Cthulhu. Genialer Titel. War bei Release auch zu alt.



Stimmt, Call of Cthulhu war genial, auch wenn ich immer nur mit dem Status "Clinically Insane" abschließen konnte .

Und letzte Woche war Rise of the Triad aus den Neunzigern an der Reihe, da kann mich dann auch die Grafik vom Duke nicht mehr schrecken ^^.


----------



## easycure (30. Juni 2011)

Ja stimmt schon. (Ich kauf bei Saturn ja auch nix)
Mal gucken was gearbox für Zahlen irgendwann mal veröffentlicht.


----------



## Oximoron12345 (30. Juni 2011)

Mein Kumpel arbeitet in ner Videothek. Die haben auch etliche Dukes geordert zum Verleih und Verkauf. Sein Fazit: Das leiht kaum einer und verkauft haben sie auch grad mal 1 Spiel. 

Und auch wenn´s der Duke ist, das Spiel ist total "altbacken". Richtig derbe Oldschool und hat selbst den letzten Duke Fans nicht das geboten, was sie erwartet hatten....

Ich kann mir das schon vorstellen mit den zahlen...


----------



## ComRaven (30. Juni 2011)

Naja, Videothek- ich weiß ja nicht wie die Preise bei euch sind, aber unsere Videothek- mindestens das doppelte von ner guten alten UK-Order. Hab beim besten Willen kA wer da kaufen soll oder will^^

Im UK gabs auch direkt mal Platz 1 in den Gesamtcharts, was auch nicht mit nur 5000 Exemplaren drin ist.


----------



## Vordack (30. Juni 2011)

Oximoron12345 schrieb:


> Und auch wenn´s der Duke ist, das Spiel ist total "altbacken". Richtig derbe Oldschool und hat selbst den letzten Duke Fans nicht das geboten, was sie erwartet hatten....




Sorry, aber das ist ja Bullshit^10, wie man hier an vielen Kommentaren erkennen kann.

Ich zähle mich auch zu den alten Duke Fans und es ist GENAU das was ich mir erhofft habe, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Lion2k7 (30. Juni 2011)

Das ganze Spiel ist ein Fake.


----------



## easycure (30. Juni 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist ja Bullshit^10, wie man hier an vielen Kommentaren erkennen kann.
> 
> Ich zähle mich auch zu den alten Duke Fans und es ist GENAU das was ich mir erhofft habe, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Genau so ist es, wahre Worte.

HAIL TO THE "OLD SCHOOL" KING!!!


----------



## Ornoca (30. Juni 2011)

Für mich ist  und bleibt Duke Nukem Forever, der beste Ego-Shooter seit Jahren!
Bei keinem anderem Shooter hatte seit langem soviel Spass gehabt wie bei DNF.


----------



## WiiKey (30. Juni 2011)

Der Hype um das Spiel ist einfach zu groß gewesen, ich bezweifele, dass es sich weinger  als eine Million mal verkauf hat.


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (30. Juni 2011)

die verkaufszahlen klingen für mich realistisch. das spiel ist so schlecht, dass es einfach schlecht verkauft wird.


----------



## Schalkmund (30. Juni 2011)

Erinnert sich noch jemand an das stark gehypte Spore das hat zumindest die Raubkopie-Charts angeführt ... vielleicht gings dem Duke ähnlich.


----------



## DrProof (30. Juni 2011)

das ist kein update der news.. das ist verarsche  danke...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (30. Juni 2011)

Da das Spiel in einigen Magazinen ziemlich verrissen wurde kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass es sich nicht gut verkauft - andererseits sind Absatzzahlen von ner guten halben Million doch etwas arg dürftig, v.a. da es bei Steam nach wie vor in den Top 10 mit drin ist. Andersrum gefragt: sind Downloads auch mit eingerechnet? weil fallen inzwischen ja durchaus ins Gewicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juni 2011)

Ich denke auch mal, dass es so war, dass sich vor allem Spieler die schon damals bei Duke 3D dabei waren, sich Duke Nukem Forever geholt haben. 

Die Xbox und PS3 Zahlen müssten eigentlich stimmen. Allerdings stimmen bei vgchartz die PC Verkaufszahlen nie. Warum? Weil z.b. Steam keine Verkaufszahlen herausgibt und auch die von anderen Downloadvertriebanbietern nicht dazugezählt werden. 
Deswegen sind die PC Zahlen immer mit Vorsicht zu betrachten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juni 2011)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Da das Spiel in einigen Magazinen ziemlich verrissen wurde kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass es sich nicht gut verkauft - andererseits sind Absatzzahlen von ner guten halben Million doch etwas arg dürftig, v.a. da es bei Steam nach wie vor in den Top 10 mit drin ist. Andersrum gefragt: sind Downloads auch mit eingerechnet? weil fallen inzwischen ja durchaus ins Gewicht.


 
Nein, bei vgchartz sind nur die Ladenverkäufe drin.


----------



## ice-routher (30. Juni 2011)

solche entwickler die ihre fans 14 jahre lang warten lassen und dann nicht mals n spiel, das den titel "spiel des jahres" erhalten wird rausbringen ham nichts besseres verdient.


----------



## CRIM50N (30. Juni 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist ja Bullshit^10, wie man hier an vielen Kommentaren erkennen kann.
> 
> Ich zähle mich auch zu den alten Duke Fans und es ist GENAU das was ich mir erhofft habe, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


 
kann ja sein dass es dir gefallen hat, aber auch ich habe es gespielt und fand es wie gesagt nicht schlecht, vom humor her, aber vom feeling und vom gameplay her war es nicht mal mittelmaß, nur weil man 14 Jahre darauf wartet heißt das nicht dass das Spiel Qualitativ auch 14 Jahre hinterherhinken darf, da helfen lustige Poster einfach nicht drüber hinweg, im nach hinein denke ich 30€ wäre es für mich wert gewesen - mehr aber auch nicht


----------



## Nick1313 (30. Juni 2011)

ice-routher schrieb:


> solche entwickler die ihre fans 14 jahre lang warten lassen und dann nicht mals n spiel, das den titel "spiel des jahres" erhalten wird rausbringen ham nichts besseres verdient.


 
Warum sagen immer alle 14 Jahre Entwicklungszeit? Das Spiel wurde 12 Jahre von 3D-Realms "entwickelt" und ständig neu begonnen. Letztendlich hat es aber Gearbox Software innerhalb 2 Jahren entwickelt!


----------



## Turalyon (30. Juni 2011)

ice-routher schrieb:


> solche entwickler die ihre fans 14 jahre lang warten lassen und dann nicht mals n spiel, das den titel "spiel des jahres" erhalten wird rausbringen ham nichts besseres verdient.


 
Dabei waren es ja nicht mal die selben Entwickler. Die, welches es 14 Jahre haben schleifen lassen, sind ja schlussendlich pleite gegangen...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (30. Juni 2011)

ice-routher schrieb:


> solche entwickler die ihre fans 14 jahre lang warten lassen und dann nicht mals n spiel, das den titel "spiel des jahres" erhalten wird rausbringen ham nichts besseres verdient.


 
Das ist meiner Meinung nach eine fehlgeleitete Erwartung. Mit DNF kam ein Spiel raus, das im Prinzip schon auf Eis lag und wohl niemals erschienen wäre, hätte Gearbox es nicht fertiggestellt. Es sind ja keine 14 Jahre kontinuierliche Entwicklungszeit. Zu dem heißt "lang" nicht gleich "immer besser". Über 14 Jahre hat sich technisch und spielerisch sehr viel verändert. Dem Spielkonzept merkt man seinen Ursprung in den späten 90ern an, technisch ist das Ding vllt. 4-5 Jahre alt - das sowas nur einen speziellen Geschmack trifft ist doch klar. Ein Spiel des Jahres zu erwarten - also ein Spiel das technisch top und vom Gameplay her innovativ und frisch ist - muss also zwangsläufig zur Enttäuschung führen. 

DNF so richtig schlechte Umsätze meiner Meinung nach nicht verdient, aber eben weil es auf seine Art sehr speziell ist, war zu erwarten, dass es nicht gerade nen riesen Kassenschlager wird. Wie die PCG im Test richtig geschrieben hat: Wer bei DN3D im Teenageralter war und Spaß am primitiven Humor und dem Gameplay hatte, wird wahrscheinlich eher Spaß an DNF haben, als Leute die entweder zu Jung sind um das so erlebt zu haben oder schon zu alt waren um das auch lustig zu finden. Bleibt ne recht schmale Zielgruppe was natürlich zu schlechten Verkäufen führt. Und wie Shadow_Man richtig gesagt hat, wenn die DL Verkäufe nicht mit eingerechnet sind, sind die Zahlen für den PC mit großer Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## predator36 (30. Juni 2011)

DUKE NUKEM ist ein cooles Game !!!!!

BASTA !!!!!!!


----------



## hogan1980 (30. Juni 2011)

Ich denke dass Gearbox das Spiel für max 30-35€ auf den Markt hätte schmeißen sollen. Denn wenn die Verkaufszahlen stimmen (wovon ich ausgehe), wird es daran liegen dass viele Leute einfach warten bis es billiger wird.


----------



## leckmuschel (30. Juni 2011)

war klar, das der hype nicht dem spiel gerecht werden konnte. es war schlicht und einfach unmöglich.


----------



## nibi030 (30. Juni 2011)

naja kein Wunder, das Ding hatte man tatsächlich sterben lassen sollen! Das Spiel ist echt grauenhaft und ich bereue es 50 Taler gelöhnt zu haben, für ein langweiliges und massiv veraltetes Game. Leider bin ich selber auf den Hype reingefallen und meine guten  Erinnerung an den letzt Teil...

Meiner Meinung nach, kann Gearbox über jedes einzelne verkaufte Exemplar zufrieden sein.


----------



## pucc (30. Juni 2011)

ich würde sagen "forever" wurde dem Hype nicht gerecht...

selbst bin ich total entäuscht. die ersten 3 spielstunden sind der oberhammer, der rest wirkt langezogen und spielerisch nicht ausgereift... 

schaut man da ein Bulletstorm an, das in ein ähnliches Genre geht, ist man hin und weg, schnell, aktionreich, innovativ, gute cutscenes, Athmosphärisch etc. pp. 

ein Duke Nukem Forever kann da allerhöchstens in den ersten 3 Stunden mithalten, danach flacht das gesamte Spielgeschehen ab... traurig.

ich als Verkäufer habe jedem Kunden vom Kauf abgeraten da es sein Geld nicht Wert ist.

Die Verkaufszahlen erscheinen mir also als realistisch

mmn. einer der größten Flops 2011


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Juni 2011)

pucc schrieb:


> ich würde sagen "forever" wurde dem Hype nicht gerecht...
> 
> selbst bin ich total entäuscht. die ersten 3 spielstunden sind der oberhammer, der rest wirkt langezogen und spielerisch nicht ausgereift...
> 
> ...


 
Wer Eier aus Stahl hat, der ist eben ne arme Sau. Die kann man halt nicht ständig mit sich herum schleppen, ohne dass man irgendwann erschöpft zusammenbricht.


----------



## ComRaven (30. Juni 2011)

Naja, aber nur weil du entäuscht bist muß es ja nicht heißen dass es sich schlecht verkauft. Erinnert sich noch jemand an Enter the Matrix zb?


----------



## BlaM (30. Juni 2011)

Selbst wenn die Zahlen stimmen - Viel mehr war nach den eher schlechten Reviews  und der veralteten Technik fast nicht zu erwarten. Ich denke aber, dass Gearbox in absehbarer Zeit noch ein weiteres, komplett neues Duke Nukem-Spiel nachschieben wird - basierend auf neuer Technik. An sich ist die Marke ja nicht schlecht - nur "Forever" ist halt veraltet.


----------



## ceemao (30. Juni 2011)

also nach dem was die nach 14 jahren abgeliefert haben für mich kein wunder wahrscheinlich haben das nur die richtigen fans gekauft xD und solche die dem spiel ne chance geben wollten weil ja so ein überhype um dieses spiel gemaht wurde


----------



## Vordack (30. Juni 2011)

CRIM50N schrieb:


> kann ja sein dass es dir gefallen hat, aber auch ich habe es gespielt und fand es wie gesagt nicht schlecht, vom humor her, aber vom feeling und vom gameplay her war es nicht mal mittelmaß, nur weil man 14 Jahre darauf wartet heißt das nicht dass das Spiel Qualitativ auch 14 Jahre hinterherhinken darf, da helfen lustige Poster einfach nicht drüber hinweg, im nach hinein denke ich 30€ wäre es für mich wert gewesen - mehr aber auch nicht


 
Darum geht es doch gar nicht.

Also bei MIR hat es sehr wohl die Erwartungen erfüllt, bei vielen anderen auch. On es Deine nicht erfüllt ist egal denn das hatte nicht mit meiner Aussage zu tun. Es ging nur darum dieses Kommentar da oben als Bullshit zu deklarieren, denn so eine Lüge kann sich jemand in sein Tagebuch schreiben, aber nicht in ein Diskussionsfoum 

edit: Es wurde gesagt dass es NIEMANDEM gefallen hat, und das ist, wie sich an diversen Kommentaren ergibt, absoluter Schwachsinn.


----------



## spike00 (30. Juni 2011)

Tja was erwarten die?....Ein Spiel das jahrelang irendwo rumgammelt, völlig veraltet ist, fertig schusstern und glauben es ist der Hit?

Man hätte das Spiel der heutigen Zeit anpassen sollen also mehr Freiheiten geben etc.
Ich mein damit nicht, dass man den Old School Stil ändern hätte sollen....

Ich versteh auch nicht warum alle das Spiel so toll finden es ist total linear, die Außenlevels sind steril und langweilig, einige Levels sind künstlich in die Länge gestreckt, weil man denn ganzen Weg wieder zurück rennt zb. Casino, es gibt nur wenig Waffen,es gibt null Sory und es gibt so gut wie keine versteckten Räume oder Secrets...

Aber Hauptsache bei Crysis und Co schrein wenn sie eine linear Struktur haben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juni 2011)

spike00 schrieb:


> Tja was erwarten die?....Ein Spiel das jahrelang irendwo rumgammelt, völlig veraltet ist, fertig schusstern und glauben es ist der Hit?
> 
> Man hätte das Spiel der heutigen Zeit anpassen sollen also mehr Freiheiten geben etc.
> Ich mein damit nicht, dass man den Old School Stil ändern hätte sollen....
> ...



Ich glaube, dass das Spiel so einige Schwächen hatte, das bestreitet ja niemand. Nur hat Duke Nukem Forever teilweise sogar Wertungen im 30er(!) Bereich und eine sogar mit 16 bekommen: Duke Nukem Forever Critic Reviews for PC at Metacritic.com
Und sowas ist dann mehr als übertrieben, denn SO schlecht war das Spiel auf keine Fälle.


----------



## oldsql-Triso (30. Juni 2011)

Ich war auch vollkommen zufrieden, weil ich vielleicht nicht jedes mal ne Revolution haben will oder den bis dato geltenden Standard brauche und weil ich genau wusste, durch Nukem 3D und Manhatten Project, was auf mich zu kommt. Fand die Gimmicks im Spiel richtig gut. Und Duke rettet seine Babes!, wieviel mehr Story braucht ihr den 


Linearität gibt's in jedem Spiel, auch wenn's Open World ist. Z.B. Assassins Creed -  erledige das, mach jenes um nachher doch den Boss zu erdrosseln. Man interagiert auch kaum mehr. Übrigens mag ich Linearität. Manche meckern übern Black Ops, aber dort wusste ich auch anfangs nicht, das der Typ schizophren (Falls man das so schreibt.) ist, da stört mich Linearität auch nicht, wenn ich Überraschungsmomente drin habe. Duke z.B. mit dem Lapdance, ich meine wo hat man sowas. Ich fand's sehr lustig.

Duke ist halt geschmackssache, aber der Duke ist auch eben der Duke. Das Spiel käme schon etwas unglaubwürdig rüber, wenn es die absolute Grafikpracht wäre oder einfach Realismus pur, weil das ist/braucht der Duke nicht. 

Ich bin Fanboi und das ist auch gut so!

BTW: Unbedingt auf Englisch durchspielen!


----------



## JCFR (30. Juni 2011)

Es liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass nach 14 Jahren Pause nicht wirklich jeder noch etws mit der Marke "Duke Nukem" anfangen kann. 
Wie viele kennen denn noch die frühen 2D-Action Spiele? Die damalige generation der gamer ist  erwachsen geworden und verfolgt heute möglicherweise andere Interessen. 
Und die Generation die folgte, kennt den Duke nur noch vom Namen her - wenn überhaupt. 
Hinzu kommt erschwerend, dass DNF nunmal ein oldschool-Game ist... und die Zeit ist eigentlich schon weiter. Und einen Shooter, mit  ca. 20 Stunden SPielzeit und nur geringem Multiplayer anteil für 40 oder 50 Euro anzubieten ist doch reichlich frech. Da zockt man doch lieber noch mal Half Life.


----------



## Veez (30. Juni 2011)

ich denk mir viele werden das jetzt erst kaufen wenn es als Budget version kommt
so auch ich

denn 10h für 50€, sind 5€ die stunde
da gibts iPhone Spiele die ich 50h aufwärts zock und 80Cent hinknall (1,6Cent die Stunde!)


----------



## Lightbringer667 (1. Juli 2011)

pucc schrieb:


> ich würde sagen "forever" wurde dem Hype nicht gerecht...
> 
> selbst bin ich total entäuscht. die ersten 3 spielstunden sind der oberhammer, der rest wirkt langezogen und spielerisch nicht ausgereift...
> 
> ...


Hmm.. dem Kunden frei heraus von abraten halte ich auch für eher doof. Ich hätte als Verkäufer eher gefragt "Vorgänger gespielt und gemocht? Wie wichtig ist eine aktuelle Grafik? Welche Art von Gameplay wird bevorzugt" .. und wenn das dementsprechend beantwortet wird kann man dann auch ungefähr ableiten ob DNF gefällt oder nicht. 
Irgendwie bin ich natürlich auch etwas voreingenommen, weil ich wohl zu den wenigen gehöre die wirklich Spaß an diesem Spiel hatten. Ich verstehe, wenn mans doof und langweilig und veraltet findet - aber es gibt halt auch die andere Seite. Dieses Spiel ist wie ich in nem anderen Thread schon mal geäußert hab, meiner Meinung nach nicht objektiv zu bewerten - was natürlich wiederum eine Kaufempfehlung verdammt schwer macht.

@Leute die über die SP Spielzeit motzen: ich hab 11h gebraucht (auf hard) .. das ist für nen neuen Shooter verdammt lang, doppelt so lang wie ich für die letzten 3 CoD Teile, MoH und BFBC2 jeweils gebraucht hab. Da wage ich es nicht von schlechtem Preis / Spielzeitverhältnis zu sprechen. ^^


----------



## Zerth (1. Juli 2011)

600.000+ sind doch für ein uraltes 60% Spiel nicht schlecht?? 

Wer dafür 50€ ausgibt - Respekt. Ich werde  erst warten, bis es unter 10 Pfund ist.


----------



## Batze (1. Juli 2011)

14 Jahre warten, da kann ich jetzt auch warten bis es in Pyramide drin ist.


----------



## cornelius (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo, das ist doch wohl nicht euer ernst oder?
Erst bring ihr hier Zahlen von denen ihr selber annehmt das sie von Kaffeesatz leserei stammen. Und den dürfen wir hier auch noch raten ob sie stimmen oder auch nicht?
Ist das hier ein Ausschnitt aus dem Sagen und Märchenschatz?
Ich erwarte schon, das eine gewisse, redaktionelle Vorfilterung stattfindet in Bezug auf den Wahrheitsgehalt der Infos die ihr hier rein stellt.
Aber es ist kein Problem wir Leser haben ja auch den Überblick in puncto Verkaufszahlen und korrigieren euch gerne.


----------



## Theojin (1. Juli 2011)

Ich fand den alten Duke auch toll. Aber 14 Jahre sind eine lange Zeit, Fäkalhumor ist nicht mehr meiner, und damit der Duke auch nicht.

Veraltete Technik, und der ganze Rest der Unzulänglichkeiten würden mich das Spiel auch nichtmal für nen 10er aus der Spielepyramide kaufen lassen. Da gäbe es andere Titel, die ich dort vorziehen würde, wahrscheinlich sogar ein Gothic3:Götterdämmerung *hust.

Der Duke hat anno2011 für mich absolut nichts, was einen Kauf rechtfertigen würde. Das ist nur meine Meinung.

Wenn die Verkaufszahlen wirklich so schlecht sind, dann finde ich das nur gut, denn 14 Jahre lang die Fans verarschen, andere bezeichnen das wohl als Hype, muß auch die entsprechende Quittung nach sich ziehen.

Es wird Zeit, das der Duke im Sinne der alten Indianer einen hohen einsamen Berg besteigt - und nicht irgendwelchen minderjährigen Groupies.


----------



## secondim (1. Juli 2011)

Die meisten Fans des original Spiels sind mittlerweile entweder verstorben oder zu HL2 gewechselt und warten nun auf... ep. 3?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (1. Juli 2011)

Ist doch immer wieder erstaunlich wie Leute, die das Spiel offensichtlich nicht haben und damit auch nicht ausführlich gespielt haben sich vernichtende Urteile erlauben


----------



## CRIM50N (1. Juli 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Darum geht es doch gar nicht.
> 
> Also bei MIR hat es sehr wohl die Erwartungen erfüllt, bei vielen anderen auch. On es Deine nicht erfüllt ist egal denn das hatte nicht mit meiner Aussage zu tun. Es ging nur darum dieses Kommentar da oben als Bullshit zu deklarieren, denn so eine Lüge kann sich jemand in sein Tagebuch schreiben, aber nicht in ein Diskussionsfoum
> 
> edit: Es wurde gesagt dass es NIEMANDEM gefallen hat, und das ist, wie sich an diversen Kommentaren ergibt, absoluter Schwachsinn.


 
nun ja natürlich gibt es Leute denen es gefallen hat die Frage ist nur ob die Prozentzahl stimmt, denn ich kenne mittlerweile ziemlich viele Leute die den Duke gerne nochmal gespielt hätten aber sie habens angezockt und sich dann dagegen entschieden was zwangsläufig zu dem Problem führt, dass von den Leuten die Bock drauf hatten schonmal diese käufer wegfallen, und ich denke es ist nicht zu hoch gegriffen wenn ich sage das 80% der Leute im Endeffekt entäuscht waren von dem Spiel /Käufer und auch solche die es sich nicht angeschafft haben) weil sie zu hohe Erwartungen daran haben/hatten (so wie ich ein bisschen, ich habs blind ohne tests oder hype gekauft weil ich nix gespoiled haben wollte).

ein bisschen bessere Grafik und Physik und das Spiel hätte sich definitiv massiv mehr verkauft, das finde ich einfach ein bisschen schade.


----------



## Ongi (1. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich ist die Diskussion wie gut man es findet im Bezug auf Verkaufszahlen egal da ihr es ja gekauft haben müsst um euch ein Bild drüber zu machen.


----------



## AWYN (1. Juli 2011)

wieviele haben sich damals denn das erste Duke Nukem "gekauft"?
ich habs nie verstanden, vielleicht war ich damals noch zu jung oder schon auf Action mit Hirn ala Battlefield geeicht, ich weiß es nicht. jedenfalls juckt mich der titel null und da geht es warscheinlich einer ganzen menge so, die sich lieber fortschrittlicheren spielen widmen, als sich von diesem muskelopa die zeit rauben zu lassen.


----------



## DanCooper (1. Juli 2011)

AWYN schrieb:


> wieviele haben sich damals denn das erste Duke Nukem "gekauft"?
> ich habs nie verstanden, vielleicht war ich damals noch zu jung oder schon auf Action mit Hirn ala Battlefield geeicht, ich weiß es nicht. jedenfalls juckt mich der titel null und da geht es warscheinlich einer ganzen menge so, die sich lieber fortschrittlicheren spielen widmen, als sich von diesem muskelopa die zeit rauben zu lassen.



Äähh, "damals schon geeicht"???
Ich würde jetzt einfach mal behaupten, dass es um 1996 noch keine Shooter mit "Anspruch" und grösseren Hirnaktivitäten gegeben hat.... Also ich habe viele Shooter gespielt (Wolfenstein, Duke, ROTT, Doom, Quake, Shadow Warrior, Redneck Rampage, Blood, ich könnte noch mehr aufzählen..) und alle hatten eines gemeinsam: Licht aus, Hirn aus, Finger auf'en Trigger und los 

Also, bitte nicht auf den "alten Männern" rumhacken, die nicht anderes kannten


----------



## Theojin (1. Juli 2011)

Ongi schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist die Diskussion wie gut man es findet im Bezug auf Verkaufszahlen egal da ihr es ja gekauft haben müsst um euch ein Bild drüber zu machen.



Man kann sich ein Spiel auch ausleihen, um es zu testen. Die Zeiten, wo  Spiele ungesehen gekauft wurden, sind bei mir seit 8 Jahren vorbei.
Ich denke mal, das werden nicht wenige so gemacht haben. Dazu hat der Duke 2011 einfach keinen allzu guten Eindruck hinterlassen, und das nicht nur aufgrund von diversen Reviews.


----------



## kornhill (1. Juli 2011)

Hat heute nicht das neue Geschäftsjahr begonnen? Die Zahlen sollten also nicht mehr so lange auf sich warten lassen. (Oder können die das noch bis Ende September rauszögern ??)


----------



## HMCpretender (1. Juli 2011)

Finde die Verkaufszahlen für einen technisch veralteten Shooter zum überzogenen Preis eigentlich ganz respektabel.


----------



## micar (1. Juli 2011)

"Finde die Verkaufszahlen für einen technisch veralteten Shooter zum überzogenen Preis eigentlich ganz respektabel."

*hehe* alles wichtige in einem satz


----------



## Krampfkeks (1. Juli 2011)

spätestens zum Ablauf des aktuellen Quartals Aussagen zu Verkaufszahlen treffen.
Also heute?


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2011)

micar schrieb:


> "Finde die Verkaufszahlen für einen technisch veralteten Shooter zum überzogenen Preis eigentlich ganz respektabel."
> 
> *hehe* alles wichtige in einem satz



*hehe* Leuten die nur die Technik wichtig ist, für die ist der Duke eh nichts. Und andere Negativpunkte gab es ja nicht wie wir an obigem Satz merken da ja alles wichtige drin war 

Der Preis war ein ganz normaler AAA-Titel Preis, also nur im Hinblick auf die Technik überzogen.


----------



## YautjaSDL (1. Juli 2011)

tja -die demo konnte viele nicht begeistern und so kommt es zu solchen verkaufszahlen ...


----------



## demon-chan (1. Juli 2011)

easycure schrieb:


> Dann muss ich dich fragen, ob ein 6 Jahre altes Half-Life 2 dir heute keinen Spass mehr macht. Alter sagt über einen Titel doch nichts aus.
> Ich will nicht versuchen hier irgendwen zu bekehren. Aber wenn ich imme rnur danach gehen würde wie alt ein Spiel aussieht, verpasse ich was. Zum Beispiel so underdog Perlen wie Call of Cthulhu. Genialer Titel. War bei Release auch zu alt.


 
Wenn Halflife 2 heute rauskommen würde, würde es keiner interessant finden, da das Spiel über die Physik hinaus nichts zu bieten hatte und diese heute in so gut wie jedem Spiel so eingesetzt werden kann. Und ja, HL2 ist kein super Spiel. Es hat keine Story und bis auf ein bischen Physik-Spielerei hat es auch keinen wirklich interessanten Inhalt. Es ist eine einzige langweilige und durch quasi keine Story vorangetragene Hetzjagd quer durch verschiedene Levels bei der man sinnloserweise am Ende wieder am Anfang ist. Das Ende ist dann auch noch ein nerviger Cliffhanger.

Episode 1 hat das dann viel besser gelöst.


ps: Ich habe HL2 zum Release gekauft und hatte beim Spielen durchaus Spaß. Ich fand es nicht überragend, aber ich wollte zumindest weiterspielen. Vor rund 2 Jahren habe ich es nochmal gespielt und war entsetzt, wie leer und langweilig das Spiel doch war. Damals hatte mich die Physik und die gute Grafik scheinbar über zu viel hinweggetäuscht. Heute würde ich so ein Spiel höchstens in einer Demo spielen, aber ganz sicher nicht kaufen und durchzocken.


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2011)

demon-chan schrieb:


> Wenn Halflife 2 heute rauskommen würde, würde es keiner interessant finden, da das Spiel über die Physik hinaus nichts zu bieten hatte und diese heute in so gut wie jedem Spiel so eingesetzt werden kann. Und ja, HL2 ist kein super Spiel. Es hat keine Story und bis auf ein bischen Physik-Spielerei hat es auch keinen wirklich interessanten Inhalt. Es ist eine einzige langweilige und durch quasi keine Story vorangetragene Hetzjagd quer durch verschiedene Levels bei der man sinnloserweise am Ende wieder am Anfang ist. Das Ende ist dann auch noch ein nerviger Cliffhanger.
> 
> Episode 1 hat das dann viel besser gelöst.
> 
> ...



Interessant. Ich habe es daß erste Mal zu Release angefangen und nach einer Stunde genervt aufgehört. Blödes Spiel. Dann habe ich es vor ca. 6 Monaten noch einmal angefangen und da fang ich es durchaus sehr gut.

Ich würde auch meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen dass alleine diese Aussage, dass HL2 KEIN super Spiel sei, von der Mehrheit der User dementiert werden würde.


----------



## Exar-K (1. Juli 2011)

demon-chan schrieb:


> Wenn Halflife 2 heute rauskommen würde, würde es keiner interessant finden, da das Spiel über die Physik hinaus nichts zu bieten hatte und diese heute in so gut wie jedem Spiel so eingesetzt werden kann. Und ja, HL2 ist kein super Spiel. Es hat keine Story und bis auf ein bischen Physik-Spielerei hat es auch keinen wirklich interessanten Inhalt. Es ist eine einzige langweilige und durch quasi keine Story vorangetragene Hetzjagd quer durch verschiedene Levels bei der man sinnloserweise am Ende wieder am Anfang ist. Das Ende ist dann auch noch ein nerviger Cliffhanger.


 Das ist deine Meinung und mit der liegst du weit daneben. Ich wette, dass der Titel auch heute noch Höchstwertungen einfahren würde und ein Megaseller wär. Ich zumindest hab seit HL2 keinen besseren Ego Shooter mehr gespielt.


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich wette, dass der Titel auch heute noch Höchstwertungen einfahren würde und ein Megaseller wär.



In Anbetracht der Grafikgeilheit heutzutage würde ich mal behaupten dass die Wertungen in etwa so auseinander liegen würde wie bei DNF


----------



## MaLic3 (1. Juli 2011)

Ich weiss ja nicht, aber mir hat der titel überwiegend sehr gut gefallen, vielleicht bin ich nur nicht so anspruchslos


----------



## easycure (1. Juli 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> In Anbetracht der Grafikgeilheit heutzutage würde ich mal behaupten dass die Wertungen in etwa so auseinander liegen würde wie bei DNF



Ich frage mich die Bewertungen ausgesehen hätten, wenn der Duke ne bessere Grafikengine gehabt hätte.
Ich habe da so eine Ahnung, das der ganze Missmut nur daher kommt.....

Mir kann einfach niemand erzählen, einfach niemand. Das Spiel würde keinen Spass machen. 
Ich habe seit jahren nochmal auf so einen Titel gewartet, der einfach nur Spass macht und mich rundum nicht entäuscht und abwechselungsreich ist (obwohl ja soviel gestrichen wurde). Ja der Duke ist kein Überspiel, das mich keiner falsch versteht, aber die 81 % PC Games sind "meiner Meinung nach" gold richtig.  

Ich denke wir werden in den nächsten jahren nur noch so einen Spökes wie Crysis, CoD und weiss der geier was noch bekommen.
Meine Einzige Hoffnung liegt auf Rage.

Irgendwie verstehe ich Valve warum sie mit HL 3 so lange warten, würden Sie das Spiel nochmal so ähnlich wie Half-Life 1/2 machen, würden sie wahrscheinlich schlechte Reviews kassieren. Und die fangemeinde ist ja imer gespalten (wie man auch beim Duke sieht), manche würden sagen: Ja, genau so wie früher. Andere wiederum: man das ist ja öde, da gibts ja nix neues.

Beide Meinungen sind ja irgendwie fair.


----------



## LNom (1. Juli 2011)

demon-chan schrieb:


> Wenn Halflife 2 heute rauskommen würde, würde es keiner interessant finden, da das Spiel über die Physik hinaus nichts zu bieten hatte und diese heute in so gut wie jedem Spiel so eingesetzt werden kann. Und ja, HL2 ist kein super Spiel. Es hat keine Story und bis auf ein bischen Physik-Spielerei hat es auch keinen wirklich interessanten Inhalt. Es ist eine einzige langweilige und durch quasi keine Story vorangetragene Hetzjagd quer durch verschiedene Levels bei der man sinnloserweise am Ende wieder am Anfang ist. Das Ende ist dann auch noch ein nerviger Cliffhanger.



Na wie seltsam, dass gerade die Story von Fachpresse und Spielern so gelobt wurde...und mein persönliches Spielerlebnis muss ich mir dann wohl auch eingebildet haben.

Und diese Seite hier ist dann ebenfalls nur imaginärer Natur, richtig?
The Half Life Saga Story Guide

Wenn es stimmen würde, was du sagst, warum ist dann offensichtlich doch so viel Substanz vorhanden, um eine ganze Seite über die Story von HL2 zu füllen?

Eins muss man doch mal klar stellen: Jedes Spiel hat eine Story! Und wenn du behauptest, es wäre in HL2 keine vorhanden, dann (sry) hast du sie schlicht und ergreifend nur nicht begriffen oder das Spiel aufmerksamslos gespielt.

Du könntest höchstens sagen, dass sie dir persönlich nicht zugesagt hat...




demon-chan schrieb:


> ps: Ich habe HL2 zum Release gekauft und hatte beim Spielen durchaus Spaß. Ich fand es nicht überragend, aber ich wollte zumindest weiterspielen. Vor rund 2 Jahren habe ich es nochmal gespielt und war entsetzt, wie leer und langweilig das Spiel doch war. Damals hatte mich die Physik und die gute Grafik scheinbar über zu viel hinweggetäuscht. Heute würde ich so ein Spiel höchstens in einer Demo spielen, aber ganz sicher nicht kaufen und durchzocken.


 
HL2 ist eines der wenigen Spiele, welche ich auch heute noch gerne zocke und mich jedesmal darüber staunen lässt, wie gut dieses Spiel war und was für ein herzloser Schrott hingegen heutzutage entwickelt wird!


----------



## Rising-Evil (1. Juli 2011)

wenn hier alle schon von Half-Life 2 sprechen, will ich mich dem gleich anschließen.
so muss ich zugeben, dass ich erst vor 2 Moanten das erste mal Half-Life 2 gespielt hab (und ja ich weiß dass es von 2004 ist)
es ist ein wirklich sehr gutes Spiel, bietet zudem einige Innovationen( z.B. Gravity-Gun) und selbst für heutige Verhältnisse eine ganz gute Grafik
Die einzigen Kritikpunkte meinerseits wären , dass das Spiel extrem linear ist und dass man mit der Maschinenpistole, dem Revolver, dem Sturmgewehr und der Pistole auf der rechten Maustaste nicht ranzoomen kann.
Episode 1 war gut (leider etwas kurz) aber Episode 2 war einfach irgendwie langweilig (ich hab E2 nicht durchgespielt)


----------



## Wombat79 (1. Juli 2011)

Also ich muß gestehen, ich bin von DNF etwas enttäuscht ...eigentlich bin ich Duke-Fan und hab das letzte Spiel damals wirklich gern gezockt, hab mir DNF auch vorbestellt als sicher war es kommt, aber wirklich zocken tu ich es im mom nicht .... da klick ich mich lieber durch die Facebook-Minispiele ....

die Grafik ist für 14 Jahre Entwicklung und unzählige Engine Wechsel, sorry, besch****, das konnte FarCry1 schon hübscher, auch Half-Life2 ....ich will nicht auf irgendwelche gestochen scharfe Details oder tollen Effekte eingehn, aber das Gesamtbild gefiel mir bei den FC's, HL's und Bioshock's besser ...
die Steuerung sagt mir irgendwie nicht zu, bin wohl zu sehr auf die anderen Spiele oben eingespielt, aber der Duke fühlt sich einfach komisch an ... langsam, hakelig, ungenau, hat wohl die letzten Jahre etwas mehr auf die Hüften bekommen ...
Also, ums mal zusammen zu fassen, der Duke könnte noch das ein oder andere Update vertragen....vielleicht auch nen guten Modder, der neue Grafik einfügt ...
Achso, und nichts gegen den Sprecher, Bruce Willis klingt im Film toll, aber als Duke geht ja garnicht!
Außerdem kommt er mir etwas unmotiviert vor ...

Hab vor kurzem mal wieder HL2 gestartet und war immernoch begeistert davon, so unterscheiden sich halt die Geschmäcker ...


----------



## Alex0815 (3. Juli 2011)

also nachdem ich es geschafft habe mir das Spiel nicht vor dem Testen der Demo zu kaufen, bin ich froh darüber... Die Demo ist nicht schlecht, aber irgendwie ist der Typ sowas von langsam unterwegs und 2 Waffen? Sowas von undurchdacht...
Da das Duke Feeling nicht ganz so toll rüberkommt (von der Atmosphäre mal abgesehn) werde ich mir das Spiel zwar sicher noch kaufen, aber nicht zu dem jetzigen Preis 
Ich denke mal das sehen mehrere so und deswegen glaube ich den Verkaufszahl schon.


----------



## mrsauer (3. Juli 2011)

das game ist scheiße!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

